# 2ms v.s. 5ms Response Time



## GrandslammerBD (Feb 22, 2008)

What is the difference between 2ms and 5ms response time? Which is better? My monitor is 2ms and I have a feeling that is better than a 5ms monitor. I just need to know for sure. THANX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i don't think there is much difference except for the price


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

From what I have read, it's not the response time you need to look at but the input lag, which can be difficult to find because manufacturers tend to not provide that #. That and what color is being measured for the response time. Grey to grey tends to give a smaller number while black to black is a bit higher.

IMO, you will not see a difference between the two. All other settings being equal and they are often times not equal.

Pauldo


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

GrandslammerBD said:


> What is the difference between 2ms and 5ms response time?


3ms............sorry I couldn't resist that.
You will not "see" the difference in a 5ms and a 3ms monitor.


----------

